# Need To Buy New QD Spray



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok, I've used to date:
Meguiars quick mist
Meguiars Ultimate
Autoglym Quick Detail

I loved the Ultimate, liked the quick mist and only ever used the Autoglym for a wax lube. It smelt amazing but I didnt get on with it as a finishing product. 

Based on that and the fact I fancy a change - what else would you recommend?

Is red mist worth the £19 it costs on CYC?
What others?

Any one out there with a history of trying lots of different products?

I tend to use it on the car after washing and drying.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

get some FinishKare 425 or serious performance one looks like both come from the same manufacture


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

An outsider but don`t let that put you off its bloody good stuff :thumb:
The small bottle dilutes to make a US gallon.

http://www.bulletpolish.co.uk/buy-n...ector-118ml-Concentrate-Makes-3-7ltrs-Polish-


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm using AutoFinesse Finale , lovely stuff:thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If you liked Meguiars Ultimate - then you're looking for something like:

Autobrite Project 32
Chemical Guys Hybrid V7
Chemical Guys Synthetic Spray Detailer
Duragloss Aquawax
Zaino Z6 (although not as much protection as above)

I've got all of these, and they're similar to UQD with that glassy synthetic shine which lays down some protection (1-2 weeks in this weather).


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Tosh - EXACTLY the answer I was looking for mate. Thanks  

I dont quite get what the autoglym stuff was tbh, it didnt give me a finish or protection as far as I could tell. 
I did sniff it a lot though.
I washed my hands with it a few times too I think lol.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Prima slick 

stjarnagloss silke detailer 

have used and have both, Stjarnagloss in a gallon great value and great on glass 

both great products and good price from Shinearama


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Zaino Z6/Z8 :thumb:


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I cast another vote for Auto-Finesse Finale; absolutely lovely carnauba QD! If you want a bit more protection, Dodo-Juice Red Mist/Red Mist Tropical would by my choice; I've gotten a solid month of durability out of this alone! Hope this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I just like that glassy look that the Megs leaves, do most of these others leave that?
Also the megs is effortless with no streaking or anything where as the AG was quite bad.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

FK425 is brillant. Works good on glass too and adds a little repellency over time :thumb:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Last touch and v7 are my choices


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Matt_Nic said:


> I just like that glassy look that the Megs leaves, do most of these others leave that?
> Also the megs is effortless with no streaking or anything where as the AG was quite bad.


My suggestions are pretty close to UQD - I've found streaking is temperature dependent for me. Too cold + too much product = streaking.

UQD I see more as a spray sealant - it doesn't have much cleaning capability, so I use it on a clean car. Project 32 and Hybrid V7 are close in that respect.

If you want to try something that you can use while the car is wet - DG Aquawax is designed for that purpose, and it's one of those products that looks better the day after you've applied it.

And for a QD+Spray Sealant - I mix Aquawax and Fast Clean and Shine 1:1, and get a synthetic spray wax with some cleaning capability.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> Tosh - EXACTLY the answer I was looking for mate. Thanks


You mean he`s confirmed the answers you aready knew :lol:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

My favourite is Prima Slick but I could quite happily live with FK425 or the Serious Performance QD


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

i like V7


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I like AF Finale


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

FK 425 or sonus carnuba spritz


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> You mean he`s confirmed the answers you aready knew :lol:


No, I mean he took into consideration what I liked from Megs Ultimate and suggested other products (some I've not heard of) that would fit in that criteria. Meaning the chances of me ordering one of them and not liking it are slim. :thumb:

I probably should have mentioned that I have just laid down a fresh coat of #26 wax on the car. I'm not looking for major protection (top up is good though), just a final bling after washing and drying the car mostly.

I'm leaning toward V7 or FK425 at the moment. Are they the same type of application - spray, spread, buff?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Werkstat Acrylic Glos :thumb:


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Auto Finesse for me, it is so easy to use and completes the finish. Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical if you want to top up your protection, although it can smear if not buffed properly.


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Gtechniq C3 or diluted C2 :argie:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Jeffs acrylic jet trigger sealant can be applied in the same sort of time and provides long lasting protection which can be layered and layered over other LSP's if required. 

I have tried Megs Ultimate Quick detailing spray and loved the water sheeting ability and the sharp finish but as stated above dont see the point in using it any more and it was finicky when it got cold outside.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm not a fan of RM.

Are you looking for any protection at all? Z6 imo is the best pure QD.

The like of Z8, Sonus Carnauba, pinnacle mist are fantastic and contain carnauba, the Z8 is a lite spray sealant but the looks from it are amazing.

The carnauba ones will give a proper fresh waxed look.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Surprised no one has mentioned Optimum Instant Detailer - leaves a very slick and glossy finish, and it seems to leave at least a little protection behind as well.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Gally - I'm looking for 90% finish 10% protection. I wont discount it, every little help as it just makes cleaning the car easier every week!

I really love the high gloss glassy look. My car is silver so it needs a boost. 

Ps, I still love your Puma. I might get my hands on the Mrs grey one (not racing) and try to polish that turd up a bit.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Autofinesse Finale and Zaino Z-6 are both Fantastic!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Just reading the Z6, looks interesting. Where as most QD sprays dont really say whats in them, they state there's 6-7 chemicals designed to enhance gloss and shine. 

Hmm. 

I might buy a few and try them out lol. Or just use loads so I have to keep renewing! 

Are most of these mentioned too good for clay lube btw? Thinking that at £10-£20 a bottle for some of these I'm better off buying some more AG crap to use as a lube lol.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

just mix up a bit or shampoo and water in a spray bottle, works perfectly fine and cheap. But Dodo Juice Born Slippy is great if you do particularly want a dedicated lube - buy it in the concentrate form though :thumb:


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Another vote for Optimum instant detailer here, I buy it in the concentrate form which dilutes to a gallon :thumb: I wouldn't use expensive QD's like Z6 as a clay lube, even Zaino recommend using a diluted mix of their shampoo as a clay lube, or ONR also dliutes to make a good lube which is very inexpensive.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

v7 or concours car cares speed demon. both work well, speed demon smells awesome though lol


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Optimum instant detailer and gloss enhancer if you like the megs UQD. Lasts quite well on the paint, and really amps up the gloss on tired LSPs. Very slick! The concentrate really is a bargain!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Matt_Nic said:


> Gally - I'm looking for 90% finish 10% protection. I wont discount it, every little help as it just makes cleaning the car easier every week!
> 
> I really love the high gloss glassy look. My car is silver so it needs a boost.
> 
> Ps, I still love your Puma. I might get my hands on the Mrs grey one (not racing) and try to polish that turd up a bit.


Thanks mate. Much appreciated.

Z8 is pretty bang on your description mate. Ikmo anyway. What do you use as an LSP and what colour is the car?

Oh and that grey on the Pumas is lovely mate. Werkstat Jett looks fantastic on that.

Don't use a good QD as a clay lube. Demon shine mixed with water is the perfect combo.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Serious Performance Show Detailer is really good, leaves a lovely glassy finish. Really adds that extra reflective shine even straight after fresh wax. It used to get mentioned all the time on here, but haven't heard much about it lately for some reason. Its only around £6 a bottle too.

CG V7 is another of my favourites, it leaves good protection. It noticebly beads and sheets water even if applied to an unwaxed pannel. If your getting this get the V7+Microfibre bundle, they are really good wuality cloths and works out cheap too.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Another option for you would be Britemax Spray & Shine, also available in gallons. :thumb:

Spray & Shine (PDF)


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Depends what you want it for.
I use Britemax spray & shine because it removes finger prints, lsp residue, anything really. 
It doesn't add any protection but that works to its advantage because I sometimes use it after a wash before a wax top up. 
It's also great as a drying aid (better than Dodo TTD IMO). 

I can't see myself swaying to any other product for the same jobs.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Gally - her car isnt worth me spending money on new products. It'll get a correction polish and a coat of 476 wax lol. It hasnt been washed for about 6 months and has a gash down the door that's damaged the metal.

My car is Titan silver. It's quite a light shade of silver with quite a lot of flake but not really any different colours in the flake if that makes sense?
These were saturday night after a fresh finish of megs #7 glaze + megs #26 wax


















It looks quite shiney, but not really any depth to it.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lovely but that's crying out for werkstat imo.

I know it's always the same when it comes to silvers but it's because it works so so well on Silvers and Greys. You won't regret it. Prime and Jett can be used on a number of things.

Prime/Prime Strong: Lights, glass, chrome, exhausts, wheels and of course paint cleansing.

Jett: All of the above and even plastics. It's so versatile and so easy to use like a QD. After 2-3 layers i've yet to see anything in the flesh rival it on Silvers.

I'm not a fan of glos though, I think there are better products out there, namely Z6/Z8. Me personally for that extra bling betwen washing Z8 wins hands down.

Prime, Jett. Then maybe ever couple of washes or when you have time Z8 wipe down after drying. Keep using Z8 until the Jett starts to dwindle although the Z8 will be protecting that aswell of course. 

Then re-apply the Jett at some point.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm lost lol. What's Jett and Prime?
I'm thinking transformers at the moment lol.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> Ok, I've used to date:
> Meguiars quick mist
> Meguiars Ultimate
> Autoglym Quick Detail
> ...


Chemical guys v7 for me and it smells like orange kamola foam!
I know I spelt that wrong ...lol

Steve


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Has there been any mention of PB QD+? 

I for one really rate it. Mainly for the smell.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Britemax Spray and Shine

Fish


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Matt_Nic said:


> Ok, I've used to date:
> Meguiars quick mist
> Meguiars Ultimate
> Autoglym Quick Detail
> ...


We`ve had nothing but praise for our QD. We also have a sample size bottle which we sell (see our sample post under the Gliptone banner)
Take a look:thumb:
ALSO STOCKED BY `MORE THAN POLISH`
`WAXWORKS`


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Matt_Nic said:


> I'm lost lol. What's Jett and Prime?
> I'm thinking transformers at the moment lol.


Have a look here mate...

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-car-care-and-detailing-products.html

Look at Prime acrylic and Acrylic Jett Trigger.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

So they're products to use instead of the glaze and wax rather than a QD to go over them then?


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

everything needed in a quick detailer, meguiars provide

Meguiars Ultimate Quik Detailer, £12, part sealant, although not as long lasting as other part sealant detailers om the market, but provides amazing water beading and extra gloss, smells great

Meguiars Last Touch Finish Detailer £28, larger bottle, longer lasting, perfect for drying aid and quick touch up, cheap enough, best as a drying aid and perfect for clay lube, smells good (cherries)


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Tazz said:


> Meguiars Last Touch Finish Detailer £28, larger bottle, longer lasting, perfect for drying aid and quick touch up, cheap enough, best as a drying aid and perfect for clay lube, smells good (cherries)


I'd be lost without Last Touch. Always had the smell down as Coconut though?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

^100% coconut!


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

How about CarPro ReLoad?










..and after 3washless weeks (salt and dirt on the bonnet!)


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> So they're products to use instead of the glaze and wax rather than a QD to go over them then?


Jeffs Jet Trigger is a spray on sealant which you would put over whatever polish you have applied or ideally their own AIO polish / sealant which is called Prime Acrylic or Prime Gloss although I would suggest you want Acrylic over silver for the flake to pop. I can honestly say that I am really impressed with Jet Trigger its so easy and produces a great finish in next to no time at all. Think of it as an LSP that can be topped up very quickly.

The range with good info on each is on Polishedbliss website


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

only use qd's to dry the car with:
fk425
z6
serious performance
aquawax


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I suggested them mostly because in the pictures you said it lacked depth. 

Werkstat will give you what you're looking for on Silver. 

I personally. Tardis-Clay-Iron X/deironizer. 

Then if you're not into machine polishing... 

Prime - Glaze - seal in with Jett. 

I like to use a glaze on everycar. Especially if it isn't being polished. 

All of the above can be done by hand aswell. Then i'd be wiping down with Z8 on occasion.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

gally said:


> I suggested them mostly because in the pictures you said it lacked depth.
> 
> Werkstat will give you what you're looking for on Silver.
> 
> ...


Becks the glaze [email protected]!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i've been using auto finesse finale recently and think its awsome, 

red mist is a slightly different product in the fact that i would use finale to clear light dust and finger prints etc were as red mist i would use after i had washed the car to add some protection, red mist is also great on windows :thumb:

also a really nice qd that never gets mentioned but we use it in the showrooms is monza's own professional qd (the pink one than smells like cocanuts)

HTH
Nic


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

SimonBash said:


> Becks the glaze [email protected]!


Lol! It's one of my favourite detailing products, even more so with the forum have more enthusiasts than professionals.

You can only polish your car so many times before you need more lacquer!


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

does anyone know how good valetpro citrus bling is?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Tazz said:


> does anyone know how good valetpro citrus bling is?


It's very good and given the dilution ratios probably the most economical you can buy :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

With QDs I've been using the same combo for what seems like years now and cannot fault them on any colour or paint finish.

On cars wearing sealants - FK425
On cars wearing Wax or hybrid - Clearkote Quikshine

These are the the QDs and then if needed a top up with V7 or Red Mist.

The only exception to this is Prima Hydro....this has started to edge the V7 and Red Mist out so once they're used up, I doubt I'll re-order - it's that good.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## fordeboy (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm liking poorboys QD+ at the moment . Great smell and good shine .:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Z6 and for a drying aid megs last touch.

Z8 and v7's(although it won the qd of the year ) etc arent really qd's as there spray sealants imo


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

[FIN]Dani said:


> How about CarPro ReLoad?


no good on waxes?


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

gally said:


> I suggested them mostly because in the pictures you said it lacked depth.
> 
> Werkstat will give you what you're looking for on Silver.
> 
> ...


Totaly agree with evrything you've said there except for the Z8. Instead just use another layer of Jett eveytime, it's just as quick to apply, adds more protection each time and as you know Jett looks better with multipal layers anyway. So the Z8 simply wouldn't be needed imo.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> no good on waxes?


Ok, because it's spray "sealant" or why?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hoppo32 said:


> Totaly agree with evrything you've said there except for the Z8. Instead just use another layer of Jett eveytime, it's just as quick to apply, adds more protection each time and as you know Jett looks better with multipal layers anyway. So the Z8 simply wouldn't be needed imo.


I actually agree mate. Just thinking it was something a little different to use in between.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Great, now I want to give the Workstatt stuff a go even though I have nearly a full bottle of Megs #7 & a nearly full tub of Megs# 26 lol. 

I think if I do go that way it'll be a full detail in the summer. I only glazed and waxed it last week and wont be doing it again for a while. I'll probably need to refinish the paint with the DA if I clay it again too. 

In the interim I think I'll stick with a QD spray after washing & drying. I'll go back through this thread and have a good read through and then read on CYC what each one says. 

Think it's between the FK and V7 at the moment.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Matt_Nic said:


> In the interim I think I'll stick with a QD spray after washing & drying. I'll go back through this thread and have a good read through and then read on CYC what each one says.
> 
> Think it's between the FK and V7 at the moment.


Can't comment on V7 as i havn't used it.
FK #425 is my go to QD, it's very slick, only £28 for a (US) gallon, has anti-static properties to help keep that dust off your hard work in the summer. I also keep a bottle diluted down to around 75% as it's great for using on glass.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I think price has swung it to the FK - it's about a pound cheaper on CYC for twice as much product as the V7.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

[FIN]Dani said:


> Ok, because it's spray "sealant" or why?


Yes, bonding issues.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> I think price has swung it to the FK - it's about a pound cheaper on CYC for twice as much product as the V7.


Take a look at the optimum instant detailer and gloss enhancer concentrate!


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Can't believe no ones mentioned using autosmart reglaze yet. 

It's got to be the cheapest going and a cracking product. 

Dave


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I bought the FK and am extremely happy so far. Used it the weekend just gone. Initially I didnt think it'd added much but then it snowed!
I looked out in the car park the next morning and every ones car was covered in about 3 inches all over, except mine. Just the (fabric) roof. It'd slid off every where else and the car looks absolutely spanking. 

What a good QD spray!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Z6 for sealant and AF Finale for waxes for me.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

FK425 is excellent, tried a few but keep going back to it.


----------

